# A Few Favorites



## Jim (Mar 19, 2007)

I did a little photo shoot tonight of some of my favorites. It gives me something to do in the winter when I can't dig []. Here are a 16-oz KI-1 poison, emerald green druggist and teal embossed druggist citrate. ~Jim


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2007)

A few poisons. KS-9 Squibb, KR-38 Reese Chemical and KS-2.


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2007)

Some 1850s privy-dug pontils. Gallagher's Magical Hair Oil, W. Braunewell mustard and a small, 12-sided umbrella ink.


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2007)

Last one. Some cool druggists- Hetherington, Chester A. Baker and Hugo Brecklein's Rialto Pharmacy. All three of these pharmacists also had KI-2 poison bottles. I have the Hetherington and Baker poisons, but not the Brecklein (yet). ~Jim


----------



## bottlediger (Mar 19, 2007)

just awesome jim! Every single piece is a nice piece of glass. I still rember when you dug that pontil mustard! man that was a nice hole. I hope you hit man more in the near future like that. Take care buddie
 Ry


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice glass Jim!! I love that mustard jar, I have a darkish green blob top, owl drug like the citrate you got there, I would post a pic but its 5:30 am and I am going back to work, after a week off BLAAAAAAAAAA!![] so mabey later see ya Rick


----------



## bearswede (Mar 19, 2007)

> Gallagher's Magical Hair Oil


 
  That Gallagher's is a nice one... You gonna get it tumbled?

  Ron


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks, guys. Ryan, I hope we hit a few more like that one. That was just an awesome dig. I know there are a good many 1850s pits here.

 Rick, The teal Owl is a good bottle. It was used for citrate as well. Did you dig that one in PA? I know they show up here once in a while. I don't know why, since they were a west-coast bottle.

 Ron, I have a ton of nice stuff that could use a tumble. One of these days, I'll get the ambition to build a tumbler. ~Jim


----------

